# My first time ever....



## tahoeJoe (Jul 10, 2008)

My wife and I just got back from a wonderful stay at the Highlands Inn, our first Hyatt stay as HVC owners. I must confess that this is the first time I ever check into a TS and was not asked or coerced into taking a tour/sales presentation. I have stayed at timeshare properties for Hilton, Marriott, Westin, Sheraton, Embassy, and others and they alway pester me to take a optional tour, owners update, Q & A, welcome breakfast, or however they spin it (aka sales pitch) I was very please Hyatt did not even ask. It makes the vacation that much better and my opinion of Hyatt increased!!!    Kudos to Highlands inn!!!    

-TJ


----------



## lprstn (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe you were just the mouse that got away that time.  That has happened to us sometimes, when we check in late at night.  We seem to sometimes have slipped through the cracks.


----------



## Kal (Jul 10, 2008)

Joe - You are correct that Hyatt doesn't push tours and presentations to owners and guests.  They will certainly provide a tour if you ask.  I generally go on a quick tour just to learn a little more about current and future plans and to see where pricing stands.  No pressure whatsoever.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent!! No forced tour...


----------



## Denise L (Jul 10, 2008)

Great that you had such a nice stay with no sales pressure  . Were you there for a week or a split week, and what kind of unit/view did you have? We will be there next week, can't wait!  It's over 100 here, so we will welcome weather in the 60-70s! This will be our second Hyatt stay this year!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 12, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> My wife and I just got back from a wonderful stay at the Highlands Inn, our first Hyatt stay as HVC owners. I must confess that this is the first time I ever check into a TS and was not asked or coerced into taking a tour/sales presentation. I have stayed at timeshare properties for Hilton, Marriott, Westin, Sheraton, Embassy, and others and they alway pester me to take a optional tour, owners update, Q & A, welcome breakfast, or however they spin it (aka sales pitch) I was very please Hyatt did not even ask. It makes the vacation that much better and my opinion of Hyatt increased!!!    Kudos to Highlands inn!!!
> 
> -TJ



Were you impressed by  Highlands INN?


----------



## pumba526 (Jul 12, 2008)

My husband and I went on our first weekend trip to Carmel as Hyatt owners in June...and we loved it!!  We asked for and rec'd a one bedroom townhouse unit...I think it was #440...great ocean view!  I think the resort looks a bit worn, but I think that is part of it's charm.  The master bedroom bathroom is amazing...I love that huge tub!  We were never contacted by any sales people the entire weekend.

We loved it so much that we are going back for another 3 night stay next month...I had points in LCUP and managed to snag a weekend...I was thrilled.  We can't wait to go back.  :whoopie:


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 13, 2008)

I also requested a townhouse unit for October and was told there were none available.  I then asked for an ocean view and they told me they would do the best they could. I hear there is a huge difference between O/view and Garden view units.  Am I at their mercy? or maybe Im just going about it wrong.   any Ideas on how  i can work getting a townhouse and ocean view?


----------



## pumba526 (Jul 13, 2008)

I requested unit 440 when I made our June reservations back in January...maybe we got it because it was so far in advance?  I requested the same unit for our August stay, so we'll see what we get given the reservation was made only about 6 weeks in advance.  It would be disappointing if we don't get the ocean view unit this time, but hopefully the garden view units are nice too...




benjaminb13 said:


> I also requested a townhouse unit for October and was told there were none available.  I then asked for an ocean view and they told me they would do the best they could. I hear there is a huge difference between O/view and Garden view units.  Am I at their mercy? or maybe Im just going about it wrong.   any Ideas on how  i can work getting a townhouse and ocean view?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 14, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Great that you had such a nice stay with no sales pressure  . Were you there for a week or a split week, and what kind of unit/view did you have? We will be there next week, can't wait!  It's over 100 here, so we will welcome weather in the 60-70s! This will be our second Hyatt stay this year!



We were there for a split week and the gave us an excellent (top floor) full ocean view unit. No complaints. Also, another plus, the Highlands Inn has DAILY maid service and NO split week fees, 

-TJ


----------

